# Gigging Charters



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

We are now running gigging charters for the fall flounder run at Upperhand Charters so give us a call and book your trip while the flounder are running strong. Booking trips in the Pensacola and Destin area. (850) 736-9606. Rates- $300


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Price?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fritz said:


> Price?


 
+1 on price


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

+2 on price


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

+3 on price :thumbup:


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

says $300. Not sure what that gets you though.


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

how much per person?


----------

